# Molly vs. platy



## steviepc7 (Jan 23, 2010)

I want a couple of livebearers but everytime i get platys they come down with ich. Nothing else in my tank ever gets the ich. If i grab mollies will they maybe do better?


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

If you have a situation where every new fish you are putting in the tank is getting Ich then I think there is either Ich parasite in the water in your tank or the LFS where you are getting the fish from has an Ich problem. In your situation, I would just treat the water in the tank for ich. Increase the water temperature for a while, a week or two and then try adding new fish, perhaps try getting fish from a different store.


----------



## webgeek (Feb 15, 2011)

I am not sure but frequent water cycles would help. Mollies for sure are okay with frequent water cycles.


----------

